# Best way of immigrating to the U.S.



## USinCanada (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello all, I am currently a U.S citizen living in Canada with Permanent Resident status here. My fiance is a Canadian citizen and has lived in Canada her entire life. We are interested in moving back to the States but I'm really not sure what is the best way to proceed. 

She is in her final year of school to become an RN and wants to continue her education in the United States for Nurse Anesthesia (that program does not currently exist in Canada). However, she will need to work as an RN for a couple of years to build up the required experience needed to apply for this Master's program. 

Spousal sponsorship is an option since I am a U.S. citizen, but, I live and work in Canada. I would have to find a job upon return and she would be making more money in her field anyway. 

Work visa is another option, but, is that something she can just apply for on her own or do you need a company to sponsor you? :confused2: If you can do it yourself, can you do it while working and being in Canada? 

This is initial stages of our research so if there are any questions that need answering (should it help out) I can happily answer them. I'm basically looking to be pointed in the right direction to get started. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

there has been no nurse visas in the US since 2006 
POTUS wanted homegrown only

check sites like allnurses.com for more info


----------



## USinCanada (Mar 18, 2012)

Davis1 said:


> *there has been no nurse visas in the US since 2006 *
> POTUS wanted homegrown only
> 
> check sites like allnurses.com for more info


That's odd. She has a friend who just recently moved to Oklahoma from Canada for a nursing job. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Most likely a regular H1B visa for the friend. One consideration for your fiancé getting a sponsored work visa is that the visa is "tied" to the job. If the job goes away for any reason, she may find herself with 30 days (or less) to leave the country.

If you're planning on getting married anyhow, the spouse visa is usually the easier way to go and the more direct route to a green card for her. You would have to get things arranged ahead of time - at least start looking for a job and establish a place to live. If you still have family in the US perhaps one of them would agree to act as a co-sponsor until you get yourselves established.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## USinCanada (Mar 18, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> Most likely a regular H1B visa for the friend. One consideration for your fiancé getting a sponsored work visa is that the visa is "tied" to the job. If the job goes away for any reason, she may find herself with 30 days (or less) to leave the country.
> 
> If you're planning on getting married anyhow, the spouse visa is usually the easier way to go and the more direct route to a green card for her. You would have to get things arranged ahead of time - at least start looking for a job and establish a place to live. If you still have family in the US perhaps one of them would agree to act as a co-sponsor until you get yourselves established.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I have family in the States that would co-sponsor, I'm sure, but, I'm not really interested in living with them lol...is that a requirement or can I live in a different state than they do?


----------



## Scott28 (Sep 19, 2012)

My all family live in USA. and i m currently living in UK.Now i want to work in USA near my family. i had UK citizenship.what type of visa is beat for me to work there in USA......


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What is 'your family'? Mother, father, brothers, sisters,..?
Are they American citizens? Or just residents?


----------



## Scott28 (Sep 19, 2012)

My two aunts and one brother is there in USA and they have US citizenship......


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Your US citizen brother can sponsor you for a green card, but expect at least 10 years waiting time.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

belgarath said:


> Your US citizen brother can sponsor you for a green card, but expect at least 10 years waiting time.


indeed


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

USinCanada said:


> That's odd. She has a friend who just recently moved to Oklahoma from Canada for a nursing job. Thanks for the reply.


maybe your friend found an employer to sponsor him/her?


----------

